# Year In Review Pics



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

*January*









*February*









*March*









*April*









*May*









*June*









*July*









*August*









*September*









*October*









*November*









*December*







​
Happy Holidays... May next year's rides exceed this year's.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice job. I'm hoping to do something similar next year and make a calendar out of it.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

nice to see all the different seasons and colors.
in the southwest (phoenix, az) we have one color: brown all year 'round! :eekster:


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

It's early for a YIR!! I'm saving mine for probably NYE, just in case I get in a good ride that day


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Great post. Looks like it's been a good year!


----------



## 4000psi (Jul 6, 2006)

Good post. One ride a month, that will help your knees:thumbsup: !


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*my Beer in Review- some good, some bad.....*

ya know, i was just about to start a thread up earlier today and got sidetracked....

anyways *SingletrackPig* started a pretty good year in review over in the NC Forum that has some great stuff in it! *HERE*

*Well here is my Beer in Review *(in no particular order, of course) 
note: there were many more that just weren't photographed


































































































































































































Good times
​
:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Great shots, as usual jl. Lots of familiar places. I look forward to your YIR posts.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Brado - I'm not stalking you, really, but nice shots. I like the lifestyle aspect of this set. Cool!


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

Great jobs to both the OP _and_ the psuedo hi-jacker.

STinGa


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

great shots * jl* , sorry for the thread hyjack - thought maybe we'd get the same result as we did in the NC thread... guess i was wrong. Anyways good stuff! Here's to another great year of riding and taking pix! :thumbsup:


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

I could only imagine how dirty your bikes got in May to have to do that to them.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Very nice jl, I like that idea and the one replies "make a calendar". I have pictures from
all but Feb. this year. I know what calendar will be hanging on my wall in 2008  .
Thanks for the post.

Also, brado1, want to thank you for your outlook as well. Very nice shots. That one with
all the bottles, cans and whatever on the table almost looked like a shot from one of our 
Slatyfork Shuffles here in WV. 

:thumbsup: Both of you !

ODN


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

so that's where i left my pipe.....errr....my brass fittings for my life support system for my aged grandmother. yeah. that's the ticket.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

brado1 said:


> great shots * jl* , sorry for the thread hyjack -


Brado1,

No need to apologize, there was no hi-hacking in my mind--just more *great *photos added to the thread. Nice beer in review . I'll have to add another spin when I have time...

To be honest I wish more people responded with photos.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

EMFC said:


> I could only imagine how dirty your bikes got in May to have to do that to them.


Maybe something like this..


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*awesome!*

this yearly post you do is something i look forward every year - thanks for the fix!


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

That is ALOT of mudd!


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

*deer in review*

Brado1, To follow up the beer in reveiw... deer in review

park city









never summer range









horsetooth mountain park









bangalaroo









fort collins









hewlett gulch









winter park









estes park









orlando









lyons









coyote ridge









denver







​


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

J,

You have a liberal definition of a deer.

M

PS How is the riding in Bangalaroo?


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

jl said:


> To be honest I wish more people responded with photos.


I wasn't going to post mine until closer to the end of the month, but since you asked... :thumbsup:

I'll do something a little different for this one, and maybe do another later.

*Token handlebar shot YIR*

January​









February​









March​









April​









May​









June​









July​









August​









September​









October​









I got nothing for handlebars, but it's my favorite shot of the month

November​









No handlebar, again. But, I did finish 2nd in Expert Women's DH.

December​


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

nice! word


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> J,
> 
> You have a liberal definition of a deer.
> 
> ...


No more liberal than Brado's definition of beer ... My Bangalaroo riding was all done in a car. But there was a lot of riding by others.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

I like it! How many handlebars/bikes do you own? 6?


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

jl said:


> I like it! How many handlebars/bikes do you own? 6?


Actually 5, and I didn't put any shots of my roadie in 

My SS has had 2 different bars this year, as has my XC 29er. The shot in the forest is a rental. :thumbsup:


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Brado1,

I think this fits better into your overall theme ..


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

jl said:


> Brado1,
> 
> I think this fits better into your overall theme ..


right on, i mean ride on!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

As I look back on my '07 photos, I notice:

I didn't do as much riding as the past couple of years.
I rode alone most of the time.
I rode close to home most of the time.
But it was still riding!

January








February








March








April








May








June








July








August








September








October








November








December







​Merry Christmas!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

2007 was a vintage year. Work at mtbr was good. I put a lot into riding and meeting people and I got a lot more in return. Here' some calendar highlights:

January - I did the 29er FS shootout with some friends. Then Rensho put up the 29er demo with even more friends.

 

February - The Tour of CA came to town and the gang hung out at Sierra Road. Check out the mini-keg.
 

March - I started racing again. It was fun specially when it was over. Also, there was this little luau at Passion Trail Bikes
 

April - Sea Otter. People, bikes, people
  

May - was filled with these awesome Thursday Gap rides


June - We went to Downieville with a couple of people.

  

July - I got a cool little car. Then JeffH pimped it out. Also, I found a nice swimming hole with the kids.
  

August - Went to Oregon to ride a little and drink a lot.
   

September - We rode up Kennedy with the kings


October - Turkey ride
 

November - Some great fall riding, road rides even.
  

December- Night rides and riding like a kid with a kid.
 .

Healing vibes to all the injured. Sieze the day all ye healthy ones.

fc


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome shots all. : )


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Team training camp in Mallorca (Spain)









Platte River Marathon in Nebraska









Riding in West Virginia









Mont St Anne World Cup post-event team spin and lunch









Riding the Wasatch Mountains outside SLC, UT









Crossing flood waters in St. George, UT  









Riding in Iowa









Night crit in Germany that was part of Eurobike









Pre-riding the 24 Hours of Moab course









Riding in Fort Collins, CO after making the move from Iowa in mid-Oct









Cold December road miles outside Ft. Collins









It's been a really, really good year!! :thumbsup:


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

In January we rode Goat Camp. 
In Feb. we did _that_ race.
In March we went to Denver.
In April we rode the AZT.
In May I was close.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

In June I rode the cross bike more.
In July we went down to Tucson.
In August I went back to see Bug Springs.
In Sept. a new member joined the tribe.
In Oct. I rode a century on my cross bike out to BFE.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

In November we did some dis-oragnized racin.
In December, it finally rained.


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

PVNGS! Holy cow that brings back memories. I was a nuclear engineer who performed physics calculations for Unit 3's 2% power stretch back in 1996.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the awesome passion hit everyone! Just what I needed!


----------



## Mongol (Jan 14, 2004)

deer in review  nice,.... even if they're not all deer:thumbsup:


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

some of those pics are beautiful


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Still 2 weeks left...*

I usually wait until after the end of the year to post up my retrospective, based on the foot of snow outside, this is probably not premature:

I bought my wife (LRR) a new bike in 2006, she continues to impress me with her willingness to go riding even in less than perfect conditions:









Shout out to Slider - he's been a constant riding partner all year - gotta appreciate his willingness to adjust his schedule to meet for rides. 









DNA is carless - I haven't had the time to make the trip to pick him up for rides - bummer. When he does ride with us, he shows us how its done. 









February LRR and I got to spend a few days in UT riding:


















More winter riding around home:









I further developed the riding behind my house over this past year:


















DNA again:









LRR learns how to get behind her seat:









I did a lot of skinny work this year:


















More from behind the house with John Trials:









Also did a lot of rolling this year



























A few good solo rides:









...including a 43 miler (on my 35 lb Switch) all on singletrack:









Slider again:


















Scrubby moves east:









Sunset on the year?









Sorry, that's a lot of pics... (but I skipped a lot too!)
John


----------



## chadfbrown (Apr 9, 2007)

Sedona, Oak Creek Crossing


24 Hours of Old Pueblo


Tucson on a road bike



300-mile bike tour (on mtbike with slicks) from San Diego to Santa Barbara Brewery on Highway 1




Arizona Trail 300 Race


Moab-Burro Pass-LPS-Porc-Moab


North Rim of Grand Canyon, Sublime Point


Double Boundary, New Mexico Endurance Series


----------



## chadfbrown (Apr 9, 2007)

YuriB said:


> In November we did some dis-oragnized racin.
> In December, it finally rained.


Very nice.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*For me...*

there wasn't much riding in 07; work took care of that. But the few times I did ride were fun. In particular, the very first time I took all three of my sons mountain bike riding with me. Which was the first time ever my youngest had riden an entire ride all on dirt. His first mountain bike ride:thumbsup: Twas a happy day

The first three are of Skookum Flats a few months after a huge storm that took with it large chunks of trail, trees, and a suspention bridge. The last is a video of my six year old on his first dirt ride.
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos3849/5/22/66/82/72/9/972826622503_0_ALB.jpg>
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos3849/5/22/66/24/58/7/758246622503_0_ALB.jpg>
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos3849/5/22/66/24/19/1/119246622503_0_ALB.jpg>

Ethan first ever mountain bike ride
https://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf
Add to My Profile | More Videos


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

jl said:


> Happy Holidays... May next year's rides exceed this year's.


Hear Hear !


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>








</img>


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

englands nice to look at but america looks like a better place to ride.


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Still working on the pics. I've get a few thousand to go through. Here's a video of the past year to keep you entertained....

Best of 2007


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

JohnnySmoke said:


> Still working on the pics. I've get a few thousand to go through. Here's a video of the past year to keep you entertained....


very cool!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Great vid; JS*



JohnnySmoke said:


> Still working on the pics. I've get a few thousand to go through. Here's a video of the past year to keep you entertained....
> 
> Best of 2007


thanks for that passion hit!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

It's been a hell of a year!!!! Bring on 2008


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I did handlebar shots, but here is my real YIR:


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's mine as posted on SORBA.org.

January. Let the good times begin, the start of a pretty good year, if I do say so myself. 









February. A very cold and memorable day. I went home to a surprise b'day party after this ride. I was only a couple of hours late...









March. So many good pictures to choose from in March. This one cracks me up. 









March honorable mentions.



























April. There were road miles last year too. Lots of them. 









May. Captain SpellCheck's Birthday ride. 









June. I didn't take one single bike picture in June. (wtf?) So here are my kids at Disney.









July. July 4 bike parade trail-a-bike. I bought this thing and used it three times before my daughter ditched the training wheels. One Trail-a-bike currently for sale. 









August. Fun at Nimblewill. 









September. Dauset 12 Hour.









More September. Good times. 


















October. Take a kid MTB'ing day. 









More October. Yet another ho-hum Bear Creek overlook shot. 









November. Another birthday ride. This one for PBC. 









December. The end. See you next year. 









I hope 2008 is a s good as 2007.


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

What an awesome thread!!! Love everyone's pics!! Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

aword4you said:


> I did handlebar shots, but here is my real YIR:


I guess the "bar" has just been raised...


----------



## Texas Lew (Sep 30, 2006)

*A Few Good Shots*

Some great rides indeed


----------

